# So disappointed - my MAC order was stolen!



## TexasBelle (Mar 26, 2009)

Has this ever happened to anyone else?

I ordered a couple of items from Sugarsweet through MAC online over the weekend, and this morning I checked the tracking number and saw that my order was being delivered today.

So I hung around the house and was there at the door when the UPS guy showed up with my little black box from MAC. I noticed that the box was battered and taped up, but didn't think anything of it . . .

. . . until I opened the box and found an invoice, a wad of tissue paper, and NOTHING ELSE. No products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To say that I was disappointed and boiling mad would be an understatement.

Anyway, I called MAC customer service and they were super friendly and said that a replacement package will be on its way immediately and should arrive in 2 days.

BUT . . . I'm left wondering if it is even safe for me to order from MAC online again in the future - their black boxes are pretty easy for thieves to spot, apparently. And the nearest MAC counter is an hour and a half away, sadly, so ordering online is easiest for me.

And I'm hopping mad at UPS. I know that 99.9% of their employees don't steal, but I can't help being upset all the same. Maybe I should call them and report the situation.


----------



## macfan1966 (Mar 26, 2009)

What a horrible thing to happen.  I went through that once with a Victoria Secret's order.

Whenever I order from MAC on line, my packages are always regular boxes with no indication that it is coming from MAC.  I have never received my orders in a black box.  I guess the black shipping boxes are on for US orders.

Anyways, at least MAC was kind enough to replace the order.


----------



## jdechant (Mar 26, 2009)

Me either! I also get the typical brown box with no indication that it is from MAC. Even the postage sticker says nothing with MAC on it. I used to be jealous that us Canadians didn't get the little black box..but maybe thats for the better (against theft) That is a total shame that that happened to you!! I am glad that they resent your items to you no questions asked, but honestly I would think that this should be reported to UPS. Something isn't right there....


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

I am sure it's fine to keep ordering.  MAC probably has something with UPS where the packages are insured.  That really sucks though


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 26, 2009)

Whaat?? The box was taped up again? I wonder who stole it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm glad that MAC was so nice about it though


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 26, 2009)

It's interesting that you post this. I received a box from MAC 2 days ago that was open...instead of the front flap being glued closed it was just tucked in, allowing anybody to open it unnoticed. My items were still in there tho...surprisingly! It sounds like someone at MAC online needs to be doing their job a little better.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Mar 26, 2009)

That is so weird I have never had that happend to me (knock on wood) and I have ordered from them a few times before. The last time I placed an order with them the box was pretty noticeable and it came perfectly fine. Hmmm I wonder what happened there. Either way I'm glad that they're sending you a new order.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 26, 2009)

wow...thats seriously fucked up


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 26, 2009)

@ the boxes . . . that's interesting! I didn't know that MAC used normal brown boxes for Canadian orders. I wish that's what they did in the U.S., as perhaps my order would have arrived untampered with!

@ MAC customer service - yes, they totally rock. The woman I spoke to was kind and polite and didn't ask many questions. I was so embarrassed to have to call them about it; I was afraid they'd think I was lying. But she treated me very nicely.

Yeah, as I figure it, it must have been something that happened while the box was in transit through the UPS system. I know it wasn't nosy neighbors, because I took the box right from the delivery man's hands.


----------



## chaut_01 (Mar 26, 2009)

man..i'm glad that you got a nice customer rep...!! but that SUCKS still!!


----------



## MissVega (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that! I would be so upset
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I were you I would definately let UPS be aware of the situation. They would definately be hearing from me. 

I'm so happy that the mac canada boxes are unlabelled and that mine always comes Fed-ex. Although I have never been sent a tracking number lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2009)

sorry to hear that your items were missing. unfortunately stuff like this happens quite alot - with all kinds of packages not just mac stuff! at my store i get regular shipments of sony memery stick in different sizes. on a few occasions when we opened the boxes the memory stick packing was still in teh box but somebody had sipped it open and taken the memory stick!!! plus we've had lots of dvd discs go missing like that and such. oh and ps3 items. it sucks but annoyingly it says in the outside of the boxes what's inside (bloody stupid!) so please knew what to take 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i guess ups get used to seeing those black boxes and know what's in them by now.


----------



## meland2lilones (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_It's interesting that you post this. I received a box from MAC 2 days ago that was open...instead of the front flap being glued closed it was just tucked in, allowing anybody to open it unnoticed. My items were still in there tho...surprisingly! It sounds like someone at MAC online needs to be doing their job a little better._

 
same here!! i got my box last week the same way..not glued but just the flap tucked in..all my items were there so i thought nothing of it...but yikes!! i hope this doesnt keep happening.


----------



## NeonKitty (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't get a black box, I got my 180 brush in a typical cardboard box and the return address gave no indication of where it was from. No MAC identification whatsoever. 

Did they not give you the option of signing for the package? I was asked if I wanted signature or not. 

Also, the MAC mothership uses Fed Ex, at least here.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 26, 2009)

Black boxes are only in the U.S. But, if you want some comfort when placing an order with MAC, call the Pro number. Orders from the Pro site and Pro number come in regular boxes. Maybe that helps a bit.


----------



## nunu (Mar 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear about that. I am glad MAC is replacing your order, that is very nice of them.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that your order was stolen. I would be pissed if that happend to me. I'm glad that the MAC rep replaced your order.


----------



## Kelly78 (Mar 26, 2009)

The *exact* same thing happened to me!! I got my box and opened it up, only to find that there was the tissue and packing slip, but nothing else!! I called right away and thought they would think I was crazy, but they sent everything back out the next day. She asked me if the box was taped shut, and it was. I didn't think anything of it until she asked, but once she pointed it out I realized that that was weird. Someone must have opened it, taken out the products, then taped it back. I was relieved that they believed me, but so disappointed to open an empty box!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_*Black boxes are only in the U.S.* But, if you want some comfort when placing an order with MAC, call the Pro number. Orders from the Pro site and Pro number come in regular boxes. Maybe that helps a bit._

 

Actually we get them in AU and in the UK as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But that is so SCUM that some one in the postal service knocked off your stuff!!! I wouldnt just write a complaint to MAC (and thats awesome they are replacing your stuff) but complain to the postal service as well. MAC may well be insured to cover losses like this, but if some jerk is stealing from MAC boxes what else and who else are they stealing from??


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 26, 2009)

that really sucks! that ALMOST happened to me. My UPS delivery guy never knocks on my door; he just leave the package outside. It's so stupid because half the time, I AM home, and he just never knocks. Anyway one time, I was going out and noticed my MAC box was on the doorstep. I picked it up and the sticky side was wide open. Pretty much anyone who picked up the box could've taken the stuff out without even damaging the box. I was kinda mad but luckily my stuff was still in there. I'm glad MAC is replacing it. Ur situation doesn't happen very much so I wouldn't be discouraged from ordering from MAC. Good luck next time!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow I hope your other package arrives safely! It almost sounds like a packaging problem as someone else mentioned. I have had a MAC package stolen before, but it was the whole thing, not just the items inside- which is why if someone stole yours, why didn't they just take the whole box? Why mess with leaving anything behind?


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmmm...I think It might be the people that work with the packages while in transit. I had a similar problem with paylessshoes, ordered something for my in laws, I`m most of the time away, but my father was at home when they were supposed to deliver(friday), the tracking number showed delivered, didn`t even bother to ask about the package. Around tuesday  I found out I didn`t receive anything, wrote an email to customer service, they didn`t answer but by monday I had the order. 
It seems that sometimes it happens.... lucky us some companies care more about their clients than a few lost products


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 31, 2009)

I've noticed that UPS and FedEx ALWAYS ring the door bell whenever they deliver packages to us. Cause I always freak out about whose at the door and rush outside to find the delivery guy about to drive away in either a UPS or FedEx truck and my package on my doorstep. 

But with the regular post office on the other hand.....I don't get anything. No knock. Nothing. They just leave it wherever they feel like leaving it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats strange...So someone got it before the UPS man.....and then gave it back to him to deliver...weird!!! Nope this has never happened to me...Thank Goodness for MAC's great CS


----------

